# Lynx Predator Golf Set



## iamczar

Hi, I recently purchased a "LYNX PREDATOR" golf set from Goldsmith.
I wanted to get the specification of the included clubs but can't find anywhere on the web. I was told that Lynx was used to be a popular brand but was acquired by Golfsmith. 

I asked the sales person about the Loft of the clubs, I get no answers. They only told me the clubs are standards... Standard like what? it could be off for a few degrees. Thats the best answer I got from them.

Included in the set are:
Driver; 3 Wood; 3 Hybrid; 4 Hybrid; 56789 Iron; PW; SW; Putter.

I wanted to add a few clubs such as AW; LW and additional hybrid.

I am currently looking into 52* AW; 60* LW; a 5 or 6 Hybrid.

Any suggestion please. Thanks...


----------



## Cajun

Welcome to Golf Forum!

"Standard" lofts are different for each manufacturer. The only way to know what they are for sure is to put them in a loft/lie adjustment jig and measure them. Most of the clubs I've worked with that were suppose to be standard for the brand, vary from the standard by a few degrees one way or the other.

This chart gives the basics of the standrads for the industry, but like I said earlier, it's different brand to brand.

Golf Club Comparison Chart - Loft and Distance


----------



## iamczar

Thank you Cajun. I guess its either I have buy the special measuring tool or will try the old fashion way... the "Protractor" and "Ruler".


----------



## Cajun

iamczar said:


> Thank you Cajun. I guess its either I have buy the special measuring tool or will try the old fashion way... the "Protractor" and "Ruler".


You probably don't want to buy the loft/lie machine. They're pretty spendy. Most smiths will measure loft/lie for you, also you may want to have them fitted to you once you buy them, although, cast club heads are very hard to adjust loft and lie. A lot of the time they break before they bend, forged heads are much easier to adjust (but MUCH more expensive than cast). That said, a good smith will be able to measure you and how you swing the clubs and adjust them to you as close as they can without breaking your new clubs.

If you're realy interested in just what the measurements are, Golfsmith does have a loft/lie measuring tool that's under $100. It doesn't allow adjustment though, it's just a measuring tool.


----------



## iamczar

Thanks for the info about the ==> Clubmaker Basic Loft/Lie Measuring Gauge
I will check that out from the their store.


----------



## 373

Welcopme to the forum!

Personally, if you bought your clubs within the past month at a Golfsmith store, I'd take them straight back and ask them to check that the lofts are what they are supposed to be and to bend them to the proper lofts if they aren't. Ask them to write it down for you so you have a record of what they are supposed to be. If you bought them new, you deserve to know that you've received a set with proper specs.

If your local Golfsmith store doesn't have the equipment, (some of their stores apparently don't have club building departments), see if there is an Edwin Watts store or a local club fitter who can do it. Checking the club probably wouldn't cost anything, but bending will be about $5 or $6 a club.


----------



## iamczar

Ok thanks. 

I actually purchased that from the store in person. I specifically asked if there's anything I should do with the golf set for me and the sales person just said 'no' and the clubs are fine for me being a beginner. I have not idea that they have to be fitted.

Now I am surprised... gee... its just less then 2 weeks... so I will bring it back to the store.


----------



## 373

Don't misunderstand, but fitting clubs has more to do with the other measurements than the loft. The point is, everyone, whether fitted or not, should be comfortable that their irons are separated by loft about 3 degrees apart, maybe 4 degrees as you reach the short irons.

That's what I recommend you ask them about. If the clubs are brand new, you probably have little to worry about. I can't imagine a place like Golfsmith can't tell you the specs on your clubs. Here's the thing... If they are an inexpensive set made for a beginner, the materials are probably pretty tough and I'd be careful about bending them more than a degree either way. I also wouldn't invest in modifying them until you learn more about the game. THEN, it would be a good idea to be fitted for a set.

Now, let's change the subject to fitting... Fitting is, just like it sounds, meant to manipulate the angles and specs of the club in ways that make sure your clubhead is able to strike the ball most effectively, based on your size and swing.

To be properly fitted for clubs on a basic level, you would usually consider 4 basic things... your height, how far your wrist is from the floor, the size of your hand and your swing speed with a driver.

Point by point...

Depending on your height, if you are tall like me, to keep the clubhead parallel to the ground at the bottom of the swing, you might need an upright lie on the club. If you are very short, you might need it bent flatter. Imagine the clubhead sitting on the ground. The neck of the club, (called the hosel), can be bent so the shaft rises at a flatter or more upright angle to suit your size. The way they would test for this is to have you swing a 5 or 6 iron over a plastic board. With some special tape on the bottom of the club, you can see whether the club is bottoming out at the center of the face. If it marks the tape at the heel, you might think about flatter lies. Towards the toe might suggest upright lies.

Measuring your wrist to the floor while standing sort of at attention is something you probably need help with. You stand still and someone else can measure it or you will tend to bend over when you do it yourself. Basically, this measurement is a quick indicator of whether you should consider longer or shorter clubs. This is something that can cause a problem for older people like me. My spec would suggest I need a club 2" longer, but it gets really heavy that way and there's no way I could handle it at this age. Even at 6'7" tall, my clubs are normal length, just 1 degree upright.

The size of your hand from the heel to the tip of your middle finger is a quick judge of whether you need oversize or undersize grips. You can grip a regular size grip and get a fair idea based on whether your fingers dig into your palm or not. If you have big hands, something like a midsize grip might help.

Lastly, checking your swing speed using a driver will give the fitter an idea of which shaft might help you best... stiff, regular or whatever else. If you have a fast awing, a stiff shaft might give you the best reaction at the bottom of the swing, bringing the club into the hitting area at the most efficient angle and in time to give you the most distance and accuracy. A slower swing might work best with regular shafts, senior flex shafts, ladies shafts, etc. As a beginner, you probably need to learn to swing the club more efficiently before this will matter as much as it would down the road and I might guess a beginner set has regular flex shafts.

That's it in a pretty large nutshell. We could go into what the most effective club design might be, whether you should have a game improvement design or when you get good enough, a players blade. Worry about that later.


----------



## iamczar

wow.. I learn a lot. 

I am average size... 5'10" with average grip.. I am pretty sure not a fast swinger. I tried to swing fast but my muscles tend to get stiff.. so I would go for the regular flex for now. 

update: I just called Golfsmith and found out that they can give me an free advanced fitting at their store. I was told that I should have approached the guys behind the custom fitting section rather than just the salesperson. I am so glad that you guys provided me good advice. I really do appreciate from what I get from this forum. thanks so much.


----------



## 373

Glad to hear the good news...


----------



## Cajun

iamczar said:


> I am so glad that you guys provided me good advice. I really do appreciate from what I get from this forum. thanks so much.


Glad we could help! Let us know how your fitting turns out.


----------



## iamczar

Just want to share... this is the set that I got...


----------

